
How Many Wechat MiniProgram Developer And& User Out of China? - bestony
MiniProgram is a New Mobile Product For People Who use WeChat as main Message.<p>We know, In China, People Use WeChat. But Out of China, How many people Use MiniProgram and want to develop a MiniProgram?<p>I ask this question want to know is here many developer want to use WeChat MiniProgram or Develop WeChat MiniProgram.<p>If more than 50 People, I will Write a Book to Teach Developer  How To Build MiniProgram.<p>(I make More than 8 Courses about WeChat MiniProgram, But all of theses are Chinese)
======
vfulco2
Depending on price I would be interested in an English version. I run a
professional services firm in Shanghai assisting young people by creating
English resumes, LinkedIn Profiles and interview coaching. Also corporate
workshops on similar topics. Always looking to educate myself better on Wechat
universe (marketing, promotion, serving existing clients). Thank you!

